

Ask HN: game devs, how do you mock-up your graphics? - itmag

I am currently working on a multi-player cross-platform game which can best be described as a mix of Rome: Total War and Jagged Alliance 2 with a lot of crafting and scripting going on.<p>Anyway, my conundrum is that I need some placeholder graphics for my game until I can find a graphic artist to work with. It's not really enough to just draw rectangles and circles, I need sprites to represent soldiers, workers, houses, stuff like that.<p>Is there a place where I can find free sprites (it's in 2D) for my game? How do other programmers typically do this?
======
benologist
First, I would like to play that game - JA2 is my favorite game ever.

For spritesheets, this guy <http://www.reinerstilesets.de/> has _heaps_ of
stuff freely available. Google Images is also pretty useful for temporary art.

~~~
itmag
Did you know that the game is still under active development? Have you tried
the 1.13 mod? For added goodness, try the HAM mod on top as well. It's like a
whole new game :)

[http://www.ja-galaxy-
forum.com/board/ubbthreads.php/forum_su...](http://www.ja-galaxy-
forum.com/board/ubbthreads.php/forum_summary.html)

Also, I could use some collaboration partners on this. Send me an email if it
tickles your fancy.

